# Talos' Bad Moon Orks



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I did a log with my EC but it did not go great as I carried on forgetting to update and in the end just finished the army. The reason I think it failed was I started a log half way though.
So now my EC are finished I am doing a Bad moon army. I have a ton of orks left over from Gorkamorka and that era so will be using them. 
So far this is what I have :
HQ
Warboss in mega armour
Warboss with powerklaw
Wierdboyz

Elites
15xNobz,4pk,3combiweapons,8 choppa shoota
Troops
34 boyz
9 grotz rutherder

Fast attack
5 buggies
3x war trakks
4xdeffe kopta
5x stormboyz

Heavy support
Deff dread
Battlewagon


All of it is unpainted apart from the deff dread,nobz and warboss which are all in stages of being painted. Everything is made but the battlewagon just waiting on my extra spure from GW.
I should be getting the ork half of a AOBR soon which will help boost my numbers.
I really need more boyz and trukks.

Anyway on to pictures.

Nobz just need final clean up,highlights and basing




























Stormboyz still quite early wip just done basic colours and washed the metal.




















Tomorrow will finish the stormboyz and the other 5 nobz and warboss. Then I guess I should start on the boyz or maybe the battlewagon.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

the storm boys like like they where fun to paint =)


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

They where. I had never seen the models in person before or even really looked at them. Saw them in gw and brought them as a spure of the moment thing as they had no killa kanz and was amazed by all the extras and in detail on them. Was a bit overwhelmed at first I think they look good and should look quite nice once I finish them.
I had enough bits left over so I ordered 5 more bodies form bitz and kit and some boosts so i can make 5 more.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I am back from my holiday so time for an update. I returned home to find a bunch of lovely boxs, so today I will be building my 3 kanz and my battlewagon.
Here is a WIP shot of my Mega nobz, they are nearly finished just need to add the yellow which I am still not sure how to paint best. Also need to rebase them on my new resin bases i got from darkart minitures.

















Here is a Nobz with Big Choppa his yellow is very WIP and his skin needs a extra highlight.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

looks amazing mate, very good job! your orcs look very fierce  well orcs in general look very fierce i guess hehe...

did you add the saw from a SM chainsaw on the top of the big choppa, or did it come that that way?

+rep


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, yes I added a CSM chainsaw to the top and a CSM spike with a skull at the bottem to make it larger.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Really nice but I don't really care to much for the chaos thing on the gun. Unless there is some fluff to back it up it reallydoesn't seem to fit with the bad moon theme but it is your army.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree this nobz was made from spare bits form my first nobz box I just ordered a extra body.
I used the barrel of the gun on one of the my other nobz to make a larger gun. Then I came to make this one and I needed something to stick on the front on his gun as I had no more arms, I was going to add some more stuff to it to balance it out but did not get around to it. I will look in my bitz box for a more orky bit.

As they are bad moons I am trying to give all the nob large weapons to show off there wealth. Also alot of orks will have Iron Gobs to stop other orks bashing them in the face and stealing there teeth.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Been working on some Boyz. These boyz where a test as there are my first, so was trying to find a fast way to paint them as I have quite alot to do. I got the boyz off ebay already primed and there are some mold lines which suck, also the where primed black and drybushed grey, it does help highlight the black but will need a large wash of black ink to dull the grey.
These are WIP but I am happy with them so far, and they did not take very long which is good for the other 20 grey ones looking at me

The main thing I am trying to get right is the yellow and the skin, so any help on that would be great. The yellow is just foundation yellow washed black, I like the dull look of it but I cant find a good way to highlight it.

















Here is a picture of a boy with just Knarloc green and orkhide green skin and a picture of the one with knarloc,orkhide and goblin green. Which one do you perfer, I dont want my orks to green.



















And here is a very early WIP of my warboss and some friends.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good, sir! I really like the 'Uge choppa on the nob, and the Stormboyz. I have got to get me some of those. :mrgreen:

As for your skin question, I prefer the goblin green, but it's really a matter of choice. a quick wash of Thraka Green over either option will darken up the model and shade it. That's exactly how I do my Orks, plus a final highlight of Goblin Green for things other than basic troops.


----------



## Unevenscore (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks quite good. I have started a small ork army but it is slow going. Just have the AoBR orks.


----------



## m.leboss (Aug 23, 2009)

they're looking pretty good, I love them ! :grin:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Havent done much painting this week, but hope to change that tomorrow.
So just a small update, I just finished making a Battlewagon. This was my first ork vech I had every made and it was quite fun but I did have a few problems. At first I was suprised by how small it looked but it does bulk up quite a bit.
Well it seemed at the start when it was drying one of the sides moved so the thing is not lined up even. This did cause some problems but nothing some brass extra armour could not fix. 
I also tried to use magnets for the ram but it went wrong. Two magnets got stuck in the hole by mistake and I could not get them out, so in the end I had the glue the ram. The deff rolla is held on by magnets but it was not meant to go over the ram so looks a bit odd.

None of the turrets are glued down or the ard case but they are bit a loose so will try and use magents to hold them down.
Going to add some more barbed wire.
I have no clue how I am going to paint this, I am having trouble with my kanz just so much metal.

I will add some grotz I think once its painted.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Talos said:


> Two magnets got stuck in the hole by mistake and I could not get them out, so in the end I had the glue the ram. The deff rolla is held on by magnets but it was not meant to go over the ram so looks a bit odd.


Nope just ork 

Its a nice model, gets plenty of bright lance love in our games (Gog fielded one last time)

Nice so far.

Are you going to ork it any further?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea dont think its quite done yet, I feel its missing something. I am planning on putting a grot with a pistol on the ledge by the door but not sure what else to add to the wagon. I have a spare stompa head was thinking of making another turret for a zzap gun out of it, but not sure on size.


Any ideas to make it even more orky and remember its for a Bad Moon Clan.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Another small update for you. I have finally decided on a colour scheme for my bases.
You have already seen these stormboyz but I have done a little work to them and finally done there bases. Now there is still alot I could do to these boyz but as none of my lists use them I think they are done. When I come about to painting the other 5 I may go back and do the last highlights.
But anyway I think they are tabletop ready.

So what do you think of the bases ?
I also gave the skin a wash of Tharka green and then a highlight of goblin green, I like it but not sure on the wash.
Oh i also did my first bit of freehand with the checkers on the nobz knee, think I will try them on something larger next time like a weapon or shoulder pad.

Really happy I have a unit even if its only 5 strong all based and basicly done has made me want to get alot more done.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Basing looks good to me, I like the wash also - but I'm a classisist when it comes to orks and would make them very green indeed


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

They look great Talos! and glad to see those bricks worked out for you


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

If you don't want your orks with such a green tone you can add human tones (browns and such) to the scale until the highlights. That'll (or should if you understand what I'm saying :laugh: ) a less green tone, but more humanish.

Nice yellows too.


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Good looking Bad Moons you got there mate


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I am going to stick with my current green, but going to try gretchin green and a wash as that is meant to be more yellowly.
Well anyway, I have another small update. Got home yesterday after a long party, so was hanging pretty bad. I could not be bothered to watch tv, so to take my mind of my head I started trying to make some models but after missing loads of mold lines nad just doing a bad job I stopped. 
I then decided to have a look though my Bitz Boxs. I found a bunch of parts so decided to try and make a mek with a KFF, I already have the GW model so did not matter if I messed up. So tried my first real conversion for my orks, I know its a real simple conversion but I am still proud of my first proper one for this army. 

I relized today that again I have based a model on the wrong size base, I carry on forgetting meks are on large bases. I also know he cant use a KFF and a Kustom Blasta but I did not have any spare boyz arms just Nobz ones but they looked to big. I will just say that his powerpack only has enough power to run one, so he has to choose which one to use, if he cant fire his blasta he can still bash people with it.


I finished 8 lootas today, so tomorrow I will spray the 8 lootas and 2 KFF meks, was to windy today.

He is finished but I am sure I will spend the rest of today, trying to find more bits to add to him.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is a Work in progress shot of this guy, I have been working on him for about an hour. I thought he was nearly done but these pictures have shown he still needs alot of work,he needs more highlights and a large tidy up.

I painted the Drones Tau sept orcha (Spelling ?) and damn does that paint suck, after 3 thin coats, I used a sponge to add some boltgun metal then washed it black but somewhere it turned yellow.


----------



## DiabloCableGuy (Mar 9, 2008)

Glad to see my drones got given a good home! I am really impressed with your take on the KFF, very impressive!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Well the Plan this weekend was to paint my 3 kaz and my Battlewagon as i brought a new yellow spray paint to help. One problem I was not home on friday so could not get the package. So on saturday went to the local depo with my red card thing to pick it up exicted to paint some Ork Kanz. But I ran into another problem the damn Royal Mail where on strike so no pack age for me. Will have to go get it today when they reopen at 4:30.

So anyway, this weekend I went to work on my Stormboyz and Nobz as I felt my new mek was lonely. The 5 stormboyz are done the nobz are nearly done should have them done tonight.

Here is my finished 10 man unit of Stormboyz.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

WoW its been ages since I updated this. I have gotten my 1500 list all painted, but we had a powercut yesterday for 5 hours. With nothing to do I decided to work one my backlog of orks. I also painted my first test marine for my DIY Chapter.
*
Ork Boyz*
























*
WierdBoyz Plus Nobz*



















Test model for Space marine chapter.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting use of Tau drone tops, Ive been using them for Hatch covers on Looted wagons but your Mek is giving me some fresh ideas to try.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I have take a large break from 40k. Been busy playing malifaux and Infinity. My club is holding a story based 40k Campaign in January so I have decided that would be perfect for make me finally finish all my orks and get back into 40k for 6th edition. 

So the plan is to make a 2000pt army while trying not to buy to much new stuff. My painting has improved since I painted my first Orks so I will be revisting all my painted Orks and touching them up.

Before I took a break with 40k I had only played 3 games with my Orks as my CSM took all my play time. 

So this thread will show me painting my force but I will also post my findings on playing Orks. 


So to start my army I had decided to start the old fasioned way and get 1 HQ and two Troops finished first.


First up my Warboss which was actually primed and had some basecoats added last summer, so it has taken me over a year to actually get back around to this model. I have finished his left arm and Klaw. Today I am planning to finish the base and legs. 











The light is really bad in my flat. Here is an early picture which shows the skin off better.


----------



## eae (Jan 3, 2011)

Drill the barrels.


----------

